# converting a 10ee



## purplepicker (Apr 29, 2013)

I recently was given a 1953 Monarch 10EE "basic Model" lathe. It is the Ward Leonard motor generator type so no electronics to deal with.
The basic model has no lead screw and no gearing for screw cutting. There is also no taper attachment.  It does have carriage and cross slide power feeds.

I have installed a rotary phase converter and have the lathe powered up and it is completely functional.  The lack of thread cutting begs for the lathe to be converted to CNC.  I have successfully converted a 7x10 and a jet 9 x 20 and am comfortable with the project.  My only real concern is going to be integrating spindle speed control because the existing control utilizes two huge rheostats to control the drive motor field and the generator field.  I might just lash up a servo or stepper with a belt to the control knob.

Has anyone converted a 10EE to CNC?

Cecil


----------

